# Glassfish vs. Tomcat/JBoss



## B-777 (29. Nov 2011)

Hallo, wir arbeiten an unserem Projekt mit Spring-Framework und möchten gerne als Servlet-Container entweder Glassfish oder Tomcat/JBoss einsetzen. Wir sind jedoch nicht sicher, ob wir Glassfish oder Tomcat/JBoss nehmen sollen....

Wer würde was empfehlen?


----------



## TheDarkRose (29. Nov 2011)

Wenn ihr nur einen Servlet-Container braucht, warum kommt euch überhaupt ein AS in den Sinn. Ganz klar Tomcat


----------



## Sym (30. Nov 2011)

Tomcat und JBoss sind aber unterschiedliche Container, dass ist euch klar, oder? 

Ich würde aktuell zu einem JBoss 7 Web Profile raten, weil der so verdammt schnell ist.


----------



## FArt (30. Nov 2011)

Wenn ihr keinen AS benötigt, würde ich keinen AS verwenden.


----------



## krazun (30. Nov 2011)

Wenn ihr nur einen Servlet-Container braucht empfehle ich Tomcat, braucht ihr einen Application Server empfehle ich GlassFish.

grüße,
krazun


----------

